# Owners manual



## JDmcgrainy (Jan 19, 2010)

I was going through my manuals the other evening and noticed that I didn't have an owners manual for the lathe that I bought at a estate sale. Does anyone know where I may be able to pick up a duplicate manual. Its a Delta series lathe, older model. I'll have to check it out when I get back to the shop to give you any specs. 

Thanks

JDmcGrainy


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Google is your friend :big_boss:

Delta Machinery|Porter-Cable


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Josh you might try this site. It is for and called Older Woodworking Machinery. 

Old Wood-Working Machines (OWWM) - Welcome

The page I pulled up is for reprints. You might find yours.


----------

